#ubuntu-us-md 2011-09-25
<nullcore> hi
<nullcore> where is everybody from?
<nullcore> i'm in ocean city
<maco> im in silver spring
<maco> (that's basically dc)
#ubuntu-us-md 2016-09-23
<cryptodan_mobile> Just thought I'd share this http://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/news/krebs-website-hit-by-620-gbps-ddos/
